# Hi From the poconos in PA



## LorriM (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,
I am interested in keeping bees, but I have some questions I need answered before committing to the project. my first two main questions are...
1. I am in a wooded area, though I have what to me would seem like a reasonable amount of flowering plants. Can I place a bee hive in a wooded area.
2. I have bears. I live on the edge of a state park and we do have bears. Would I be attracting the bear, which I do not want to do, for obvious reasons. I have discovered on the last 2 years of living here that I can keep bird feeders, but no suet blocks as they attract the bear. He doesn't both my trash, but does keep my compose heap turned..
thanks in advance.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, the bees will find food even in a forest. There is something blooming in the 400 acres they will travel.
Bears will explore the hive as a food source. You will need to deter bears. Fence, electric fence are common and bears go over, under or through either when hungry. I had a hive eaten here in Florida. I since strap the hive together with a ratchet strap. The bear may push it over but did not return after getting stung with no free meal.


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

in you part of the state we have big bears! an electric fence with a solar charger or live hook up will work. use hog panels in stead of high tensile wire so the bears cant push through and use enough juice to let them know the wire is hot. a ratchet strap will hold the hive togther, but a bear will crush them open no problem. Stinging wont bother them too much except around the face and even then its usually not enough.

As far as foraging goes, your bes will be fine, just make sure they get 4-6 hours minimum a day to prevent any kind of moisture issues such as chalkbrood etc


----------



## LorriM (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks guys..since I am totally new to this and don't have any bee keeping friends, I would really appreciate any good information you can send my way.

My son has cancer and just had a stem cell transplant over the summer and I am hoping this is something that will interest him without being work intensive since he tires easily.

if you can give me some ideas of hives, and placement and types of bees that do well in my area and when I need to get this set up by (we still have snow on the ground here ) 
thanks


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

This is a great forum to learn more about bees and beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum: it contains good info covering the basics.

What are you doing Saturday, March 19th? The Monroe County Beekeepers are having an "Introduction to Beekeeping" seminar. Looks like that will be near you:
http://www.monroecountybeekeepers.com/meetings-events-directions.php
Even if you can't make it, getting involved with a local club is a great way of finding mentors and getting connected with nearby beekeepers. 

(If my geography is off, here's link of other beekeeping clubs:
http://www.pastatebeekeepers.org/map.htm)


----------



## metrosean (Jan 10, 2006)

The Milford Bee Club is starting up their third season. The club is for all those with an interest in beekeeping. Everybody is welcome. We meet the third Tuesday of the month at the Methodist church on Ann st, 7PM. We also have field days and workshops throughout the season. 

You will defientley need an electric fence. My bee yard is right next to the national park and I have bears walking through my property all the time. When I first put up the fence, I baited it with bacon strips, and I believe this really helped. Bears hunt from memory and sent. I got all my fence stuff from Tracktor Supply. Give me a call at home if you want chat about bees or more information about the club. Best of luck.

Sean Donlon

Milford Bee Club

570-296-9487


----------



## LorriM (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks for all the info...
I must admit to feeling a little overwhelmed right now...<lol> but like any new project I know it gets easier when you get started.

sean, I admit to loving tractor supply, and I was looking at their electric fencing stuff...Milford is about an hour drive from me, though I know since moving to PA, there are lots of ways to get to the same place, so there might be a fast route...Stroudsburg is about 35 minutes, so I will try and free up the 19th to check out the meeting.

I guess my big concerns are placement and wildlife...so if I electric fence for the bears, skunks, raccoons that are regular visitors...that should help??....

then there is placement...since I am so wooded, sunny spots are either in my veggie garden, or to the side of it, or in my front yard which would put in near neighbors somewhat....(tiny little pie shapped front yard...big wooded back yard)

what kind of flight path do bees like/require so I can think about placement some more?

thank you all for your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## metrosean (Jan 10, 2006)

Lorri,
Go with the spot with the early sun. More sun the better. When we first started with bee's, my wife and I picked a spot we could watch the bee's from the sun/plant room, and drink our coffee on weekends (sounds pretty good). If i would have put them in the garden they would have had the sun on them two hours more per day, and been much more successful. I moved them the next year and my honey production doubled. The Monroe club is a fantastic group ,and if it a half hour closer, that is the way to go. 


Check out my first blog on making fondant at http://milfordbeeclub.wordpress.com/. I just built a queen castle and a few other things that I will be posting some pictures of in the next few days. There will be a special prize granted in April to the member that blogs the most frequently on our blog page- let's get this thing going!


To log on the blog:

http://milfordbeeclub.wordpress.com/

User name: milfordbeeclub
password: b33sinPA 

Sean


----------



## LorriM (Mar 7, 2011)

Sean,
love the blog, don't know what bee fondant is, but I have a great receipe for fondant for cakes <lol>

the top picture with all the bees kind of scared me a little...maybe I should join the group...visit other people and just learn this year....

yep, feeling a little intimidated....(hanging head in shame)


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

LorriM said:


> yep, feeling a little intimidated....(hanging head in shame)


No shame. If opening a box containing tens of thousands of stinging insects doesn't intimidate you the first time, you've probably had too much to drink! I'll never forget the first time I brought home bees and installed them in a hive while my wife & kids watched from inside the house and I pretended to know what I was doing. It was exhilarating!


----------



## Tappert (Nov 25, 2008)

LorriM said:


> Sean,
> love the blog, don't know what bee fondant is, but I have a great receipe for fondant for cakes <lol>
> 
> the top picture with all the bees kind of scared me a little...maybe I should join the group...visit other people and just learn this year....
> ...



Heck, LorriM, I get to feeling intimidated every once in a while too--and we're on our third year of keeping bees! It might be a good idea, however, to join the group and visit other members' bee yards, even help them out with the work this year, in order to learn. You'll find out about working with bees while not having the responsibility of owning your own. Then, when you feel ready, you can get your own hive(s). Just a thought.

David


----------



## LorriM (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks guys..David you have a good point and one I am already seriously considering...problem of course is time to do that with...I am going to try and get to that local meeting on saturday and go from there...
no doubt I will be back for more questions...and when I need it, maybe I can purchase my wax from one of you helpful people. 
(i use beewax in my herbal and candle makings)


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Metrosean,

Your "fondant" is candy...

A baker's fondant is white and pliable. 

Baker's fondant is also a lot more work than simply pouring a mixture into a pan. I use one ounce of corn syrup for each pound of sugar.

Sugar,water, corn syrup and a lot of work...


----------

